# Colonoscopy Prep :(



## Duce94 (Aug 11, 2002)

Well my colonoscopy is comming up on monday (March 10th) I am not to worried about the colonoscopy to much I am more scared about the prep work. First off I don't take to "chugging" liquids to much. Always makes me sick. Plus I am not to inthused of speding the day in the bathroom and threwout the night. And last but not least No eating. I only weight something like 113 lbs. I am a avriage type guy in his mid 20's. I can't afford not to eat. I usually don't eat to much in the morning but most of my eating is done at night. so acaully I am starting the fasting on Sat night. I know the colonoscopy isn't that bad of a prossess and i am acaully glad i am getting it done. But prep work is making me more nervous than anything. Any suggestions? Oh I am going to get the flavored drinking solution so I don't know how much that will help. I also have GERD so i don't know if thats going to iratate it at all. Thanks.


----------



## boxgirl73 (Jul 5, 2002)

Believe me, I'm such a big baby and I DID IT! You shouldn't sike yourself up about it because it's the anticipation that makes it worse! If you have to take the fleet phospha soda, get the lemon lime solution, put it in the fridge NOW so it's really cold (looses taste when cold) and mix it with ginger ale. If you have a choice of preps, I would go with this-you only have to drink it 2x rather than the big jug of go-lytely. Anyway, good luck and more than likely you won't have to spend all night in the bathroom. I just had my first one in august and i sleep through out the night. i think i remember having to take my first drink at 5pm and then one at 8 and i was done by 10pm.email me if you need to talk. what are you having this done for? notice you're in your 20's (as I am) and it's not usually typically for someone our age to have to go through this.


----------



## Kellina (Feb 18, 2003)

hey- I'm in my 20's as well and have had to prep TWICE for this ####- colonoscopy AND a barium enema. Colonoscopy is much better! I had myself all excited/anxious about it and was fine! The one I had to prep the night before I WAS up all night, but oh well- much better to get it done and know what's up!I agree with mixing with ginger ale- have Jello on hand to take a bite of right after a sip! gets the tatse out!







GOOD LUCK!


----------



## Duce94 (Aug 11, 2002)

Thanks for your help but thier is 1 problem. I can't have ginger ale. I have Gerd and not aloud carbination. Thanks anyways


----------



## minnert (Mar 7, 2003)

Remember, the more juice or soft drink you use to dilute the Fleets, the more of the bad taste there is to swallow. I suggest mixing it with a small amount of something ICE COLD, hold your nose and down it. Have a cold chaser of Sprite, Cranberry juice or whatever you choose READY to drink immediately after swallowing all the prep.


----------



## BQ (May 22, 2000)

Duce, There is a gentler prep that one of our members here (4willieC) swears by.Here is an url that he describes it in:Scroll down to about the 6th reply to find his: http://www.ibsgroup.org/cgi-local/ubbcgi/u...c;f=34;t=002573 He has said to cut back on dense foods about 4 days in advance, of which we are currently a bit shy if it is Monday. But look at what you ate yesterday and if what you ate yesterday would fall into what Willie describes, I'd go for it.Hope all goes well for you. And I'll be thinking of you Monday.Let us know how you make out.BQ


----------



## boxgirl73 (Jul 5, 2002)

Duce-how did you do?


----------

